# Uber is really pi$$ing off the monkey



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Uber pay attention...

Tampa Bay is in it's season now...

We are getting all tourists...

And a Grand Pre and Spring Break...

So what does Uber do...???

Raised the pax rates...

Butt....NOT THE DRIVER'S RATES...!!!

WHO IS DRIVING THIS TRAIN....????

Sorry for yelling....butt....

This is insane...!!!

Raise the driver's rates...!!!

Monkey rant over...8>O

Rakos








PS. Pardon me while I scream...


----------



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)

They really care about the driver!!!! 180 days of suck it.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Oh but look, you are almost ready to deliver!


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

That's crazy...I wrote that statement about Florida drivers in other thread before I ever seen this crap they're pulling .....Unreal dude, it should be just plain illegal.

I swear Rakos, when I was brand new doing this in 2016, and all the way up until joining this site..... I thought to myself, those Florida drivers must be doing good. I always looked on my passenger app around resorts and beaches and said "those lucky Bastards" flat roads, no salt-no hills. 

Then I got a reality slap to the face.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Long haul them as much as possible. Most tourists will enjoy the scenery and not mind.


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

its Grand Prix and its time to go offline unless it surges.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Guess we wont make it up in volume


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

jgiun1 said:


> I swear Rakos, when I was brand new doing this in 2016, and all the way up until joining this site..... I thought to myself, those Florida drivers must be doing good. I always looked on my passenger app around resorts and beaches and said "those lucky Bastards" flat roads, no salt-no hills.


Then you would commit suicide if I tell that UberX was $2.25/mile back in early '14.



SurgeWarrior said:


> its Grand Prix and its time to go offline unless it surges.


Do they still have part of the track on the pier?


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Then you would commit suicide if I tell that UberX was $2.25/mile back in early '14.
> 
> Do they still have part of the track on the pier?


not sure..i just remember the arcade game Grand Prix lol


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

SurgeWarrior said:


> not sure..i just remember the arcade game Grand Prix lol


I was in St Pete back in '77 for Skynyrd at the Bayfront Coliseum and I remember people talking about it back then.


----------



## Joshua J (Aug 1, 2017)

I just posted this today! It must be ALL of Florida or something


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Rakos said:


> Uber pay attention...
> 
> Tampa Bay is in it's season now...
> 
> ...


Make sure you print that out and hang it proudly where your riders can see it!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Rakos said:


> WHO IS DRIVING THIS TRAIN....????


Uber is driving the train. You're pushing the caboose.


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Uber is driving the train. You're pushing the caboose.


uphill, both ways..barefoot in the snow


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

There's reports of cancel fees getting lowered to $3.75 as well...
It looks like the commission was raised cutting the driver pay.

Let us know how the real numbers turn out Rakos


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

The announcement makes no sense.

Uber's upfront pricing allows them to raise rates at will, which they already do now.

On any given ride, they charge whatever they think the pax will pay, so this announcement makes no sense.

What's Uber up to with this bullshit?


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> The announcement makes no sense.
> 
> Uber's upfront pricing allows them to raise rates at will, which they already do now.
> 
> ...


Are we ready to strike yet..or nah? NO SURGE, NO GO!


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SurgeWarrior said:


> Are we ready to strike yet..or nah? NO SURGE, NO GO!


Surges and boosts are Uber's ultimate weapon against strikes.

They know if they raise the boost high enough or institute a large enough surge, some drivers will cross the picket lines.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

1. Reform executive leaves
2. Uber shopping around for loan, no takers yet
3. Uber raises rates but not pay

I’m pretty sure Uber’s in a bit of trouble


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

SurgeWarrior said:


> Are we ready to strike yet..or nah?





Nats121 said:


> Surges and boosts are Uber's ultimate weapon against strikes.
> 
> They know if they raise the boost high enough or institute a large enough surge, some drivers will cross the picket lines.


Its the only way to hit uber and benefit ourselves..let it surge then get on it.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SurgeWarrior said:


> Its the only way to hit uber and benefit ourselves..let it surge then get on it.





HotUberMess said:


> 1. Reform executive leaves
> 2. Uber shopping around for loan, no takers yet
> 3. Uber raises rates but not pay
> 
> I'm pretty sure Uber's in a bit of trouble


Uber's been raising rates but not driver's pay for more than a year with their upfront pricing scam.


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

HotUberMess said:


> 1. Reform executive leaves
> 2. Uber shopping around for loan, no takers yet
> 3. Uber raises rates but not pay
> 
> I'm pretty sure Uber's in a bit of trouble


they have around $6B left..their burn rate is high and so are the lawsuits and settlements...after the MIT study, this rate change is infuriating! something needs to change.



Nats121 said:


> Uber's been raising rates but not driver's pay for more than a year with their upfront pricing scam.


I had my first 50%er tonight! It was usually between 30-42%! I was fuming! it sucked the wind out of my sails, logged off for the night.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Uber pay attention...
> 
> Tampa Bay is in it's season now...
> 
> ...


They've been raising pax rates for more than a year with Upfront Pricing.

This announcement is some kind of scam.



SurgeWarrior said:


> they have around $6B left..their burn rate is high and so are the lawsuits and settlements...after the MIT study, this rate change is infuriating! something needs to change.
> 
> I had my first 50%er tonight! It was usually between 30-42%! I was fuming! it sucked the wind out of my sails, logged off for the night.


Uber gets more than half on most minimum fare rides.


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> They've been raising pax rates for more than a year with Upfront Pricing.
> 
> This announcement is some kind of scam.
> 
> Uber gets more than half on most minimum fare rides.


No incentive to take the shortest route..hang on pax, Im about to maximize your Uber experience!


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

I just had one of my Regular Pax tell me Uber pulled same thing here this weekend...
WTF Uber?
I thought that was what SURGE was for?
i.e. FREE MARKET supply and demand!


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Uber pay attention...
> 
> Tampa Bay is in it's season now...
> 
> ...


Shocking..


----------



## Mr. Generic (Feb 26, 2018)

Rakos said:


> Uber pay attention...
> 
> Tampa Bay is in it's season now...
> 
> ...


Do they have UberExpress in Miami yet?


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Yeah I'm pissed. I can't even post what I really want to say here because I'd surely get banned.

The thing is too that this probably just the start. I wonder where it all leads? Today I took a short fare. They paid about $8.50. I got about $3.50. Well under 50%. I think it is only going to get worse unless drivers come together and take a stand.

I see this as being like the CEO of Uber slapping me in the face and demanding that I shine his shoes.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Rakos said:


> Uber pay attention...
> 
> Tampa Bay is in it's season now...
> 
> ...


I sort of understand where Uber is coming from here. I know that people aren't happy about it, but from the Uber perspective,they really need to increase their revenues. And they decided to go to the passengers.

But by increasing the fares, it will decrease the number of people that would order an Uber. Its the old Econ 101 supply and demand graph.

By not increasing their expenses, it becomes a lot easier for Uber to make money on this increase.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

I_Like_Spam said:


> I sort of understand where Uber is coming from here. I know that people aren't happy about it, but from the Uber perspective,they really need to increase their revenues. And they decided to go to the passengers.
> 
> But by increasing the fares, it will decrease the number of people that would order an Uber. Its the old Econ 101 supply and demand graph.
> 
> By not increasing their expenses, it becomes a lot easier for Uber to make money on this increase.


Do you know how uber's upfront pricing system works? For EVERY ride, uber literally makes up a price on the spot. Their algorithms calculate what they think the pax is willing to pay based on various factors, and produce a price for the ride. Uber no longer uses a price list for the pax, so there's no rate that can be increased. This whole increase announcement is a lie.

The only use uber has for a rate list is as a basis for how much the driver gets paid.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

SurgeWarrior said:


> Are we ready to strike yet..or nah? NO SURGE, NO GO!


Name the date.. I'm in!


----------



## Ubering around (Oct 15, 2017)

Screwber at it again only protest will make them change their attitude


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> Do you know how uber's upfront pricing system works? For EVERY ride, uber literally makes up a price on the spot. Their algorithms calculate what they think the pax is willing to pay based on various factors, and produce a price for the ride. Uber no longer uses a price list for the pax, so there's no rate that can be increased. This whole increase announcement is a lie.
> 
> The only use uber has for a rate list is as a basis for how much the driver gets paid.


Actually, the rates come into play if the pax changes the destination. Upfront pricing goes out the window and the actual rates apply.

For example, say a trip from A to B is quoted at $10. Pax days "I want to go here and pick up my friend, then hit the store for some smokes, then go to C instead." The upfront price is gone, and pax is charged based on the rates in effect.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Mista T said:


> Actually, the rates come into play if the pax changes the destination. Upfront pricing goes out the window and the actual rates apply.
> 
> For example, say a trip from A to B is quoted at $10. Pax days "I want to go here and pick up my friend, then hit the store for some smokes, then go to C instead." The upfront price is gone, and pax is charged based on the rates in effect.


That's EXACTLY...

what I needed to know...8>)

Thanks...!

Rakos


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Uber pay attention...
> 
> Tampa Bay is in it's season now...
> 
> ...


Lyft is just as bad. Get a full time job.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Driver2448 said:


> Lyft is just as bad. Get a full time job.


He tried getting a job in the produce section of the supermarket, but he got fired because he kept eating all the bananas! Driving, and flinging poo at motorists who don't use their turn signals is what he does best.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Rakos said:


> Uber pay attention...
> 
> Tampa Bay is in it's season now...
> 
> ...


Just wait, it'll get worse....










Historically, Uber implements changes in a few areas to iron out the kinks before making the changes company wide.

I'm betting rates for riders will be raised everywhere, in a month or so.

I wouldn't be surprised if this change to cancels comes here.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Just wait, it'll get worse....
> 
> View attachment 212773
> 
> ...


I've not taken a ride in about 5 months now, and am already not entirely sure that I'm going to even start again. If they increase it to 8 minutes here, that would be a very good reason not to go back at all.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I was in St Pete back in '77 for Skynyrd at the Bayfront Coliseum and I remember people talking about it back then.


Skynyrd had " RETIREMENT TOUR".



wk1102 said:


> Just wait, it'll get worse....
> 
> View attachment 212773
> 
> ...


Screw uber


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Skynyrd had " RETIREMENT TOUR".


Yep, Friday May 18th Skynyrd comes to Phoenix. I've seen them before and sorry to say that Johnny Van Zant is not his late brother.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Uber raises Rates...passengers that heard about the MIT study simply think, _Oh good, I don't mind paying more. These poor drivers don't make enough.

_


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> Uber raises Rates...passengers that heard about the MIT study simply think, _Oh good, I don't mind paying more. These poor drivers don't make enough.
> _


And drivers get herded into express pool

UNSUSTAINABLE !


----------



## ncnealncn (Feb 15, 2018)

SaintCl89 said:


> They really care about the driver!!!! 180 days of suck it.


This should be a featured thread all by itself!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> They've been raising pax rates for more than a year with Upfront Pricing.
> 
> This announcement is some kind of scam.


Maybe they want to wean Florida off Surgechaser??


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Just wait, it'll get worse....
> 
> View attachment 212773
> 
> ...


Cancel fee minus their cut..still shyte


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Don't worry frogs. The pot you're in is just adjusting to your optimal body temperature.


----------



## UbingInLA (Jun 24, 2015)

Uber's getting sued left and right for abusing us, lying to us, underpaying us, etc - and we're paying for their lawyers and settlements.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

quit uber


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> I sort of understand where Uber is coming from here. I know that people aren't happy about it, but from the Uber perspective,they really need to increase their revenues. And they decided to go to the passengers.
> 
> But by increasing the fares, it will decrease the number of people that would order an Uber. Its the old Econ 101 supply and demand graph.
> 
> By not increasing their expenses, it becomes a lot easier for Uber to make money on this increase.


Uber could've increased the rates for the drivers and had their take increase proportionally. If those idiots would let drivers make more their volume of completed rides would increase since fewer people would cancel or ignore rides. Now riders will think we make more since they're prices went up, will expect better service out of drivers still making the same pay, and will be less inclined to tip. This strategy depends on ants willing to keep working for less


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

hulksmash said:


> Uber could've increased the rates for the drivers and had their take increase proportionally. If those idiots would let drivers make more their volume of completed rides would increase since fewer people would cancel or ignore rides. Now riders will think we make more since they're prices went up, will expect better service out of drivers still making the same pay, and will be less inclined to tip. This strategy depends on ants willing to keep working for less


It's personal with Uber now...they do not want to give into pressure from drivers needing increased earnings. Uber actually raising Fares, without including drivers in that, when they already have the Upfront Pricing Scam, is an intentional slap in the face to drivers.

Florida is a test for this. It will roll out nationwide soon, I'm guessing.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

hulksmash said:


> Uber could've increased the rates for the drivers and had their take increase proportionally. If those idiots would let drivers make more their volume of completed rides would increase since fewer people would cancel or ignore rides. Now riders will think we make more since they're prices went up, will expect better service out of drivers still making the same pay, and will be less inclined to tip. This strategy depends on ants willing to keep working for less


Exactly as I saw on another thread on UP somewhere.

Uber has essentially taken away our tips by doing this.

So 3 levels of getting screwed in the past year

1. Upfront Pricing
2. Not cutting us in on the increase in PAX charges
3. Tip reduction due to Uber lining their pockets with new increased rates.


----------



## UbingInLA (Jun 24, 2015)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> quit uber


I pretty much have. Hope it gets better for you - they must be cutting back on hourly employees as well.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

UbingInLA said:


> I pretty much have. Hope it gets better for you - they must be cutting back on hourly employees as well.


Thanks man! Delivery is ok, NOT GREAT. At least I'm making more money, and have female interest (good and bad) at all my usual restraunts.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> It's personal with Uber now...they do not want to give into pressure from drivers needing increased earnings. Uber actually raising Fares, without including drivers in that, when they already have the Upfront Pricing Scam, is an intentional slap in the face to drivers.
> 
> Florida is a test for this. It will roll out nationwide soon, I'm guessing.


They will say they need money to pay for those boost and quests. They could also just save $ by cutting those out altogether, but they need those programs to control when and where you drive. They want you to work for pay increase on their terms through incentives rather than an outright increase that allows you to control it. My quest went from 15 for $30 to 15 for $31. They wanna slowly turn up that dial to see when I bite


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I was in St Pete back in '77 for Skynyrd at the Bayfront Coliseum and I remember people talking about it back then.





Nats121 said:


> The announcement makes no sense.
> 
> Uber's upfront pricing allows them to raise rates at will, which they already do now.
> 
> ...


UBeR is BROKE They Need $$$ so they can sell this train wreck to a bunch of suckers with there IPO in 2019, and the Venture guys can cash out,si of relief, and Run, JMO



SEAL Team 5 said:


> I was in St Pete back in '77 for Skynyrd at the Bayfront Coliseum and I remember people talking about it back then.


Free BIRD...........................................................jmo


----------



## UbingInLA (Jun 24, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I was in St Pete back in '77 for Skynyrd at the Bayfront Coliseum and I remember people talking about it back then.


Credit to Ruined Your Life... and Skynyrd

https://uberpeople.net/threads/oooooh-that-smell.246170/#post-3714999


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> The announcement makes no sense.
> 
> Uber's upfront pricing allows them to raise rates at will, which they already do now.
> 
> ...


Screwing everyone.



I_Like_Spam said:


> I sort of understand where Uber is coming from here. I know that people aren't happy about it, but from the Uber perspective,they really need to increase their revenues. And they decided to go to the passengers.
> 
> But by increasing the fares, it will decrease the number of people that would order an Uber. Its the old Econ 101 supply and demand graph.
> 
> By not increasing their expenses, it becomes a lot easier for Uber to make money on this increase.


The pax will assume the driver is getting a percentage of the increase.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

SurgeWarrior said:


> Are we ready to strike yet..or nah? NO SURGE, NO GO!


Still gotta LONGHAUL else your "strike" is actually HELPING uber by "forcing" it to accept higher fares and actually be profitable

Especially in vacation destinations where you got a captive and renewable target audience


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

UberLaLa said:


> Uber raises Rates...passengers that heard about the MIT study simply think, _Oh good, I don't mind paying more. These poor drivers don't make enough.
> _


Just google "Uber's loss jumped 61 percent to $4.5 billion in 2017" see what comes up. Uber has to show progress in 2018, even if they don't make $$ they have to show they are not losing as much, hence the increase in fares,all going to Uber,as far as Drivers? since when did Uber care about drivers? JMO


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> That's crazy...I wrote that statement about Florida drivers in other thread before I ever seen this crap they're pulling .....Unreal dude, it should be just plain illegal.
> 
> I swear Rakos, when I was brand new doing this in 2016, and all the way up until joining this site..... I thought to myself, those Florida drivers must be doing good. I always looked on my passenger app around resorts and beaches and said "those lucky Bastards" flat roads, no salt-no hills.
> 
> Then I got a reality slap to the face.


Why'd you think there's no salt? They don't put it on roads but the air is saturated with it all the time.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

JMlyftuber said:


> Why'd you think there's no salt? They don't put it on roads but the air is saturated with it all the time.


because salt in the air and putting a little surface rust on a car isn't even close to winters driving where the salt melts snow and is turned into liquid and spraying everything, underneath, wheel wells, door jams, rims, brakes, rotors.... Rotting from inside out.....Parking your car directly in the salt water is what we get from winters up north.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Here in Florida....

We don't marinate our cars in salt...

We marinate our women in salt...8>O

Gives em a better taste.. 8>O

Rakos


----------



## Prius Mike (Jul 6, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Just wait, it'll get worse....
> 
> View attachment 212773
> 
> ...


The only reasonable response to this - one-star every pax who isn't in the car before two minutes. I'd cancel no-show but that would get me deactivated.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

For now I am steering people towards Lyft when they bring up the two companies. I will flat out tell them that "Uber often raises the rates when you request a ride from a well-to-do area. Also they just increased the rate 15 cents a mile without giving the driver any of that." I then tell them that so far Lyft is doing neither of these things and as such is usually cheaper, sometimes by as much as 30% in my experience.

If Uber doesn't like it. TOUGH. I'm an independent contractor and I'm only telling the truth when asked.

I had a 80 mile ride the other day with Uber. There was no traffic. In the past before the rate increase it would usually cost the rider about $105. This time it was over $130. My pay was still almost exactly the same. Near $80. Not only did the rate increase factor in this but I suspect they also hit her for requesting from a wealthy area. If she used Lyft instead she would have saved about 20% and I would have been paid the same amount.



UberLaLa said:


> It's personal with Uber now...they do not want to give into pressure from drivers needing increased earnings. Uber actually raising Fares, without including drivers in that, when they already have the Upfront Pricing Scam, is an intentional slap in the face to drivers.
> 
> Florida is a test for this. It will roll out nationwide soon, I'm guessing.


Yes it is personal for me too. I feel like I've been slapped in the face. I also feel like I've been messed with. As such I am actively looking for ways to get my "Revenge" on Uber. As mentioned I am suggesting Lyft when the customer asks. I'm also telling the truth about the percentage I make and whether or not I get any of the rate increase (I do not).

I'm also way more inclined to cancel now at 5 minutes or the slightest hint of hassle because I am angry at the company and do not want to do any extra work for no extra pay. I'm also doing all I can to avoid short runs (the split is particularly bad where Uber often gets >50%) and I am avoiding longer pickups now more.

Their little game will have consequences with me. And I'm not done yet. It's destroyed a lot of the goodwill I had with Uber.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

touberornottouber said:


> I will flat out tell them that "Uber often raises the rates when you request a ride from a well-to-do area.


I've seen no real evidence of this. What I have seen, multiple times , is a rider from NYC , where rates are higher getting charged 2x-2.5x regular rate. I did one a few weeks/months ago.. guy from Manhattan, 20 mile mile ride. Uber made 35 /I made 22 ..



touberornottouber said:


> Yes it is personal for me too.


Same here. Shame really, i enjoy driving. I just can't take any more of the sodomy.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> I've seen no real evidence of this. What I have seen, multiple times , is a rider from NYC , where rates are higher getting charged 2x-2.5x regular rate. I did one a few weeks/months ago.. guy from Manhattan, 20 mile mile ride. Uber made 35 /I made 22 ..


Well as I said with the one trip it was 80 miles.

80 miles * 0.15 (amount of rate increase here per mile)= $12
70 minutes * .02 (amount of rate increase here per minute) = $1.40

So $13.40 of the increase is accounted for by the rate increase. However they hit her for $25 over the normal amount. I took the trip from a Hilton so I suspect they got her with the "well-to-do tax" thing. The well-to-do tax would have appeared to been about $12 in this case.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Wow....just saw....

Got my second feature thread...8>)

Thanks all... couldn't do it without you..8>)

Just wish the subject would improve...

All the drivers deserve better...!!!

Good luck to all...!

Rakos


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> I've seen no real evidence of this. What I have seen, multiple times , is a rider from NYC , where rates are higher getting charged 2x-2.5x regular rate. I did one a few weeks/months ago.. guy from Manhattan, 20 mile mile ride. Uber made 35 /I made 22 ..
> 
> Same here. Shame really, i enjoy driving. I just can't take any more of the sodomy.


https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-05-26/uber-can-charge-more-in-rich-neighborhoods

*Uber Can Charge More in Rich Neighborhoods*


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

SurgeWarrior said:


> ne needs to follow this ruleNO SURGE, NO GO!


everyone should be following this simple rule


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

If you watched waymo vs uber case..
Travis kalanick said clearly..
We need to get autonomous car by 2020 or.. its game over.
This is why they lose money..
Heavily invested in autonomous cars..
They paid 600M for Otto..
They are cash positive..
Just spend more than they earn..


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

JMlyftuber said:


> Why'd you think there's no salt? They don't put it on roads but the air is saturated with it all the time.


Only if you're near the beach.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Uber is driving the train. You're _*taking it in*_ the caboose.


FIFY


----------



## stpetej (Jul 3, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Uber pay attention...
> 
> Tampa Bay is in it's season now...
> 
> ...


I'm in St. Pete and also received this message. I'm done. Lyft only now and I've see a substantial increase already.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Uber pay attention...
> 
> Tampa Bay is in it's season now...
> 
> ...


So they're increasing rates it benefits them but not the driver? At this point Uber is the pimp and we are the hoores.

Uber like "Birch betta have my money"


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Nonya busy said:


> So they're increasing rates it benefits them but not the driver? At this point Uber is the pimp and we are the hoores.
> 
> Uber like "Birch betta have my money"


SLAP A HOE !!


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Nonya busy said:


> So they're increasing rates it benefits them but not the driver? At this point Uber is the pimp and we are the hoores.
> 
> Uber like "Birch betta have my money"


Dara to drivers: "Birch! What are you doing posting on UberPeople? Get in your car and don't come back inside until you got $500 for me."


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Yam Digger said:


> Dara to drivers: "Birch! What are you doing posting on UberPeople? Get in your car and don't come back inside until you got $500 for me."


Peter represents uber
Quagmire represents drivers


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Wow....just saw....
> 
> Got my second feature thread...8>)
> 
> ...


2 feature threads at same time.

One about love and one about hate.

Well played monkey, well played.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Can I help it...?

Uber brings out the good...

AND bad in me...8>)

Rakos


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Can I help it...?
> 
> Uber brings out the good...
> 
> ...


Not just you!!!!! I've never been so aggravated since tapping the auto field job description since 2009..... Anything and everything to do with the automobile (armpit industry)

I used to be the most relaxed chill person until rental job field and rideshare.


----------



## UberTrucker (Jan 8, 2016)

Didn’t they already increase passenger fair by 50% with up front pricing? Wtf


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> I used to be the most relaxed chill person until rental job field and rideshare.


Your avatar says otherwise


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Your avatar says otherwise


Just think Noe... The whole auto industry is meant to Suck your money like a casino. Parts that are marked up 100-500%, gas prices, labor charged for hours not even needed to repair damage (reason why they are always skipping around cars if you sit there during repairs) up selling, scam mechanics, espically transmission shops ....driving for two scummy companies that are using all that and actually lowering rates......it's an armpit industry all the way around with buying, selling, renting, driving & fixing autos


----------



## Koolbreze (Feb 13, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Uber pay attention...
> 
> Tampa Bay is in it's season now...
> 
> ...


Get out there and start working


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> Long haul them as much as possible. Most tourists will enjoy the scenery and not mind.


do you know who first coined the term "long haul"


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

roadman said:


> do you know who first coined the term "long haul"


No.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Why shouldn't they do this? People have proven they are willing to risk their life and limb to make $10/hour driving strangers around. Uber should, and will milk this for as long as it can. As long as drivers are willing participants in this mess, uber will keep behaving like this.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Can they do this? Doesn’t the contract say you agree to x % of the fare? It can’t say you agree to whatever rate Uber arbitrarily says you will. Or can it? Wtf. This is beyond bullshit.


----------



## Ubering around (Oct 15, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> because salt in the air and putting a little surface rust on a car isn't even close to winters driving where the salt melts snow and is turned into liquid and spraying everything, underneath, wheel wells, door jams, rims, brakes, rotors.... Rotting from inside out.....Parking your car directly in the salt water is what we get from winters up north.


I am in Michigan tell me more about it LOL 
Rust is eating even brand new cars


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

Uber can't continue at the rate it is going. No more venture capitol money will come in. They have to raise rates eventually for the driver and themselves. The model is unsustainable.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Ubernomics said:


> Uber can't continue at the rate it is going. No more venture capitol money will come in. They have to raise rates eventually for the driver and themselves. The model is unsustainable.


The Uber cars will inevitably break down at sometime. Guess what money is left to fix them? None unless you know a mechanic who works for free.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Cou-ber said:


> Can they do this? Doesn't the contract say you agree to x % of the fare? It can't say you agree to whatever rate Uber arbitrarily says you will. Or can it? Wtf. This is beyond bullshit.


Contract? What contract? You ever wonder why you have to agree to a new T&C every now and then? This is why. If you don't agree, you can't use the app, if you agree, well, you just grabbed your ankles.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Ubernomics said:


> Uber can't continue at the rate it is going. No more venture capitol money will come in. They have to raise rates eventually for the driver and themselves. The model is unsustainable.


100% agreed... it's rediculous now...8>O

And on another note....

I just LOVE the avatar...!!!

Sweeeeet...8>)

Rakos


----------



## ncnealncn (Feb 15, 2018)

KenLV said:


> Contract? What contract? You ever wonder why you have to agree to a new T&C every now and then? This is why. If you don't agree, you can't use the app, if you agree, well, you just grabbed your ankles.


This is true. You can't drive if you don't agree to their terms. They change them periodically and you have a choice of accept, or don't drive.


----------



## FMLUber (Nov 15, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> I've seen no real evidence of this. What I have seen, multiple times , is a rider from NYC , where rates are higher getting charged 2x-2.5x regular rate. I did one a few weeks/months ago.. guy from Manhattan, 20 mile mile ride. Uber made 35 /I made 22 ..
> 
> Same here. Shame really, i enjoy driving. I just can't take any more of the sodomy.


#metoo


----------



## Taxi tony (Oct 10, 2017)

It's funny to hear people complained but the bottom line is you're not going to do a damn thing about it. Uber don't care about you. You can be replaced in a matter of minutes. They make Uber drivers jump through all these hoops, be rated, have candy, and water and all the other things at your expense and you get nothing. And to add insult to injury now they're taking your money. It says a lot about the class of drivers that Uber has out there. Not criticizing anybody but if the shoe fits, wear it.


----------



## Notjust A. Nutherant (Jun 10, 2017)

Come on Uber..........
....









and that means we're all annoyed! Get it together!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Notjust A. Nutherant said:


> Come on Uber..........
> ....
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks...PRICELESS...8>)

liked and faved 10,000 times...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> Why shouldn't they do this? People have proven they are willing to risk their life and limb to make $10/hour driving strangers around. Uber should, and will milk this for as long as it can. As long as drivers are willing participants in this mess, uber will keep behaving like this.


unfortunately you're correct. If our tax dollars was anything more than extortion, Uncle Sam wouldn't allow companies to treat citizens this way.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Ubernomics said:


> They have to raise rates eventually for the driver and themselves.


Just for themselves. They will only raise rates for drivers when enough people stop driving it affects Uber's business.

Uber has been collecting data and analyzing it since their inception. Their goal is to find the the lowest rate we will accept and the highest rate riders will pay. It's shiyty for us, but expected, it's business. Think it's bad now, just wait until uber is publicly traded...



Cou-ber said:


> Can they do this? Doesn't the contract say you agree to x % of the fare? It can't say you agree to whatever rate Uber arbitrarily says you will. Or can it? Wtf. This is beyond bullshit.


No. It used to, but they changed it. You either agreed to it or couldn't log in. It states you agree to drive for $x.xx min/mile. This was about a year ago


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Just for themselves. They will only raise rates for drivers when enough people stop driving it affects Uber's business.
> 
> Uber has been collecting data and analyzing it since their inception. Their goal is to find the the lowest rate we will accept and the highest rate riders will pay. It's shiyty for us, but expected, it's business. Think it's bad now, just wait until uber is publicly traded...
> 
> No. It used to, but they changed it. You either agreed to it or couldn't log in. It states you agree to drive for $x.xx min/mile. This was about a year ago


I don't think it will get worse when they are publicly traded.

Publicly traded means higher regulation and the cost of bad publicity is extremely high.

When uberlyft goes public, you'll be able to see their astronomical profit. You'll see they been lying out their ass about taking a loss.

*This it's ok to treat American citizens like prostitutes because it's a business crap gotta go. * The rich spend billions to brainwash the poor and Middle class to believe anything.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Even slaves look at Uberlyft drivers wages with disgust.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> Just for themselves. They will only raise rates for drivers when enough people stop driving it affects Uber's business.
> 
> Uber has been collecting data and analyzing it since their inception. Their goal is to find the the lowest rate we will accept and the highest rate riders will pay. It's shiyty for us, but expected, it's business. Think it's bad now, just wait until uber is publicly traded...
> 
> No. It used to, but they changed it. You either agreed to it or couldn't log in. It states you agree to drive for $x.xx min/mile. This was about a year ago


Thanks for clarifying. I have been deactivated and don't see the finer details.



KenLV said:


> Contract? What contract? You ever wonder why you have to agree to a new T&C every now and then? This is why. If you don't agree, you can't use the app, if you agree, well, you just grabbed your ankles.


Contract/agreement or whatever you want to call the thing you put your signature on agreeing to all its bullshit. I don't drive Uber so I didn't know they grabbed your balls like this now. Sorry.



Nonya busy said:


> I don't think it will get worse when they are publicly traded.
> 
> Publicly traded means higher regulation and the cost of bad publicity is extremely high.
> 
> ...


Yep. It's why my shampoo bottle says gluten free and why my yogurt now is. Wait, it always has been free of gluten. It's why I thought pasture raised meant my eggs cane from happy chickens and this satisfaction was worth the $5 more per dozen I paid until I found out a chicken ass is a chicken ass. They invent our needs to consume whatever they want....we *****es.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Cou-ber said:


> I don't drive Uber so I didn't know they grabbed your balls like this now.


Lyft T&C are pretty much the same. Or did you think they weren't ripping off drivers too?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Rakos said:


> Uber pay attention...
> 
> Tampa Bay is in it's season now...
> 
> ...


Me thinks I hit a nerve...

So far 38 UP.NET posters...

Seem to agree that Uber...

Is getting big for it's britches...8>O

That's the best response...

To any of my posts....8>)

Now how do we let Uber know...

THAT my friends IS the question...

Rakos


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

KenLV said:


> Lyft T&C are pretty much the same. Or did you think they weren't ripping off drivers too?


Lyft worse


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Nonya busy said:


> I don't think it will get worse when they are publicly traded.
> 
> Publicly traded means higher regulation and the cost of bad publicity is extremely high.


It will get worse. It will get worse in many ways. When the company goes public company's main focus becomes to increase the value of the stock, to make money for the share holders. That means reducing payroll and increasing revenue. It will get bad for uber employees and us contractors. People who invest millions and in some cases billions of dollars want a significant return on their investment. That means cuts: payroll, contracted help, research and development, benifits, etc...

Once upon a time I had a real job and was quite successful. As I moved up the ranks it was drilled into my head, the biggest controllable expense is payroll. We, us drivers , are essentially payroll.

Uber has had, and survived, a PR nightmare in 2017, all unplanned. Multibillion dollar companies make calculated business descions everyday that are PR unfriendly, layoffs, closings of stores/factories etc. When Uber goes public, they will spend .millions on PR to spin calculated cuts as a benefit to the company/consumer. In the end, all that matters is that shareholders and consumers are happy.

No way it improves for us when it goes public. Of all the pr shit that has gone down, very little if any, focused on us drivers. Even the guy who posted TK yelling at him, tjat came across as TK being an asshole not a driver being mistreated.

Overall, the riders think we're happy and making boatloads of money. That isn't going to change as long as they can get a ride in 3 minutes at the tap of their phone.

People don't stop eating tomato product because they were picked by an illegal for sub par wages and they won't stop riding in your car because we're getting paid sub par wages.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

KenLV said:


> Lyft T&C are pretty much the same. Or did you think they weren't ripping off drivers too?


We were talking about Uber, correct? Don't presume anything.


----------



## bassplya (Nov 14, 2015)

As long as you take it uber will give it. Who’s in control?


----------



## Milito (Apr 26, 2016)

SurgeWarrior said:


> Are we ready to strike yet..or nah? NO SURGE, NO GO!


Yes please gon on strike for one week, 30.000 less cars on the road, rush hour is gonna be less painful in Miami. I support you, strike for that extra penny



wk1102 said:


> It will get worse. It will get worse in many ways. When the company goes public company's main focus becomes to increase the value of the stock, to make money for the share holders. That means reducing payroll and increasing revenue. It will get bad for uber employees and us contractors. People who invest millions and in some cases billions of dollars want a significant return on their investment. That means cuts: payroll, contracted help, research and development, benifits, etc...
> 
> Once upon a time I had a real job and was quite successful. As I moved up the ranks it was drilled into my head, the biggest controllable expense is payroll. We, us drivers , are essentially payroll.
> 
> ...


Right you are payroll and on top of that you put all the capital (corollas, civics, camrys, Accords, sonatas, and thousands of tahoes, suburbans, and for the pretending show offs the escalades). At least we are independent, you work 18 hours per day instead of 8 but you are driving in style


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

It will not get better because it doesn’t need to. The market has proven drivers will keep driving at these rates and a plentiful supply of them.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> It will get worse. It will get worse in many ways. When the company goes public company's main focus becomes to increase the value of the stock, to make money for the share holders. That means reducing payroll and increasing revenue. It will get bad for uber employees and us contractors. People who invest millions and in some cases billions of dollars want a significant return on their investment. That means cuts: payroll, contracted help, research and development, benifits, etc...
> 
> Once upon a time I had a real job and was quite successful. As I moved up the ranks it was drilled into my head, the biggest controllable expense is payroll. We, us drivers , are essentially payroll.
> 
> ...


Disagree. That's the reason Fuber lyft hasn't gone public.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Nonya busy said:


> Disagree. That's the reason Fuber lyft hasn't gone public.


PR issues have little to notjing to do with the IPO. TK wasn't ready to give up control is the main reason. 
The lack of being able to show profits is the other.

I have worked for both a publicly traded company and non public. Both billion dollar companies. Albertsons supermarket and Publix super market, the difference is unreal.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> control


You really believe uber cant show a profit? That's the excuse they give drivers and the public for paying drivers low wages.

Profit = revenue - expenses. Most of their expenses when it comes to rideshare is placed on the driver.

They don't want to go public because they would have to release their internal financial data showing their profits on the annual 10k report.

Your not the only one who works for a fortune 500.



wk1102 said:


> It will get worse. It will get worse in many ways. When the company goes public company's main focus becomes to increase the value of the stock, to make money for the share holders. That means reducing payroll and increasing revenue. It will get bad for uber employees and us contractors. People who invest millions and in some cases billions of dollars want a significant return on their investment. That means cuts: payroll, contracted help, research and development, benifits, etc...
> 
> Once upon a time I had a real job and was quite successful. As I moved up the ranks it was drilled into my head, the biggest controllable expense is payroll. We, us drivers , are essentially payroll.
> 
> ...


Your trying to compare uber to a regular business. Remember drivers are client fac


wk1102 said:


> It will get worse. It will get worse in many ways. When the company goes public company's main focus becomes to increase the value of the stock, to make money for the share holders. That means reducing payroll and increasing revenue. It will get bad for uber employees and us contractors. People who invest millions and in some cases billions of dollars want a significant return on their investment. That means cuts: payroll, contracted help, research and development, benifits, etc...
> 
> Once upon a time I had a real job and was quite successful. As I moved up the ranks it was drilled into my head, the biggest controllable expense is payroll. We, us drivers , are essentially payroll.
> 
> ...





wk1102 said:


> PR issues have little to notjing to do with the IPO. TK wasn't ready to give up control is the main reason.
> The lack of being able to show profits is the other.
> 
> I have worked for both a publicly traded company and non public. Both billion dollar companies. Albertsons supermarket and Publix super market, the difference is unreal.


I take that back, i think we're both right. Here's why:

Private prisons are actually publicly traded and *they admit their biggest risk is if people don't go to prison. * _*So they spend hundreds of millions on lobbying for tough sentences and mandatory prison time.*_

However, uber has too many drivers dealing with too many clients face to face. They can't keep their business a secret like the private prisons.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Nonya busy said:


> You really believe uber cant show a profit? That's the excuse they give drivers and the public for paying drivers low wages.
> 
> Profit = revenue - expenses. Most of their expenses when it comes to rideshare is placed on the driver.
> 
> ...


Most of Uber's money goes to R&D. Then I'd bet payroll. Uber has a lot of talent on staff and that comes with a price tag. This also includes lawyers.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Cou-ber said:


> Most of Uber's money goes to R&D. Then I'd bet payroll. Uber has a lot of talent on staff and that comes with a price tag. This also includes lawyers.


Yes, but that's every company. I'm sure they're not losing money.


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

Rakos said:


> Uber pay attention...
> 
> Tampa Bay is in it's season now...
> 
> ...


If the rate increase was anything other than a booking fee increase, they should be sued. You agree to work for 75% of the gross fare, and they have no right to change that 75/25 split without your consent.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Can you just imagine all the ex Uber drivers that will do any and everything in thier power to disrupt and sabotage the autonomous cars Uber hopes to have rolling down our streets. A burner phone, ski mask, and a can of black spray paint, or just a plain old hammer to the side of all that fancy equipment. Lol

Uber investors better give a second thought to all the bitter and betrayed drivers, every driverless car will have a huge bulls eye on it. Uber bashing will be HUGE!


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Cou-ber said:


> We were talking about Uber, correct? Don't presume anything.


As with pretty much every thread, we're talking about various things... including how the actions Uber takes to screw over drivers, all I'm doing is pointing out that drivers agreed to the regularly changing T&C and that they are pretty much the same actions Lyft takes.
Anyway, you said you were deactivated by and therefore don't drive for Uber anymore and in other posts you state that you don't/hardly drive for Lyft either.
I certainly wouldn't want to "presume" anything, and I guess I could be wrong, perhaps you meant something else when you said that?
Regardless, I just don't see the need to figure it out, so I'll just take you at your word - that you don't drive anymore - and weigh the value your opinions hold for me accordingly.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> Yes, but that's every company. I'm sure they're not losing money.


If you're a non public company, and you aren't "losing money", then you aren't filing your taxes right. While I'm no CPA (maybe a CPA can corroborate that), I'm fairly sure that's how it works.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

At the end of the day, uber really is a bad company.

There are so many thing they keep close to the vest or outright lie about. There is no transparency at all.

In Toronto, Uber started showing us what passengers pay because they put the burden of remitting sales taxes to the government on the drivers.

They include the general sales taxes in the "Your Earnings" section of the app even though a part of those earnings belong to the government....

What really burns me though is because of Upfront pricing and the fact that we can see the entire fare paid, Uber in some cases takes up to 50% of the fare. They pay the driver time and distance yet they collect a predetermined rate. So everytime you find a quicker route to or skip a toll route....*Uber pockets the difference. *

A driver can be removed from the system at Ubers discretion and they have no problem sharing driver information (Name, phone number, picture etc.) with passengers and law enforcement...

But if you refuse to pick up a passenger because they are drunk or have a baby without a car seat and they throw a rock through your window (true story) uber pretty much tells you to F off....

they wont share passenger information with the driver or law enforcement.

Such a shit company has become such a necessity in the world we live in....

Uber is Evil Corp.

I truely feel bad for my Driver brethren in Florida...you are the first this bullshit is happening to, unfortunatly we will all get screwed in the same way eventually.

Ride *Sharing *my ass*.......*


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

I get the distinct feeling...

That there are a LOT...

Of pi$$ed off Uber drivers...

That are tired of this crap...8>O

Uber WAKE THE F UP...!!!

Now back to your regularly scheduled...

Cute Monkey baby picture...8>)

Rakos


----------



## YourPrivateDriver (Jul 5, 2016)

Better start to learn to long haul or uber will get even more of the majority of the fare. Long hauled a guy from the airport and he was even a local! He said "Are you trying to kidnapp me? I said I was just following GPS and that there was a crash on the freeway. Really I just wanted to take him on a tour of the freeway I drive every day cuz I though he wanted a tour of a part of the valley he never sees


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

YourPrivateDriver said:


> Better start to learn to long haul or uber will get even more of the majority of the fare. Long hauled a guy from the airport and he was even a local! He said "Are you trying to kidnapp me? I said I was just following GPS and that there was a crash on the freeway. Really I just wanted to take him on a tour of the freeway I drive every day cuz I though he wanted a tour of a part of the valley he never sees


"Are you trying to kidnap me?"
No sir, this is our new scenic tour service. 
There is no extra cost to you. 
Uber just appreciates that new and different scenery can help you relax a bit after such a long flight.


----------



## UofMDriver (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

UofMDriver said:


>


When this hits my market I'll be done driving for them. Long live Lyft!


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> When this hits my market I'll be done driving for them. Long live Lyft!


Sadly, I doubt Lyft would be far behind.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Pawtism said:


> If you're a non public company, and you aren't "losing money", then you aren't filing your taxes right. While I'm no CPA (maybe a CPA can corroborate that), I'm fairly sure that's how it works.


So by default, based on your explanation, for profit companies lose profit by default.

So why would someone who ever wants to make a profit start a for profit that's guaranteed to lose profit?


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> So by default, based on your explanation, for profit companies lose profit by default.
> 
> So why would someone who ever wants to make a profit start a for profit that's guaranteed to lose profit?


I'm saying that non public (public companies have stock prices to worry about), for profit (non profits are pretty much always behind the curve by default) companies are always taking a loss *on paper *(they're really making money, but they have to structure their P&L so that at best, they hit a 0 break even, but better, are taking a loss, again on paper), for tax reasons.

I suspect Uber/Lyft are no exception.

That's not to say that they don't really have money, I'm just saying they put it in a "R&D budget", which on paper is spent, but is likely in some account somewhere. Things like that. They'll make an investment and then do the distribution of it (or whatever the accountants call it, I'm no accountant) all at once to make sure they took a loss that year (when they really still have plenty of cash).

https://www.forbes.com/sites/kellyp...ill-win-at-tax-time-like-romney/#15e5c2669cde

There's a basic example, maybe an accountant can explain it better, as I know it exists, but don't really know all the details.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Pawtism said:


> I'm saying that non public (public companies have stock prices to worry about), for profit (non profits are pretty much always behind the curve by default) companies are always taking a loss *on paper *(they're really making money, but they have to structure their P&L so that at best, they hit a 0 break even, but better, are taking a loss, again on paper), for tax reasons.
> 
> I suspect Uber/Lyft are no exception.
> 
> ...


Ok that makes sense. Basically you're saying they have really good accountants. Yes on paper but no way uber is taking a loss 4 real.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> Ok that makes sense. Basically you're saying they have really good accountants. Yes on paper but no way uber is taking a loss 4 real.


Right, I think it's all a tax / accounting trick. 

One that is convenient for them to lie to drivers about too.. "we can't raise your rates because we're taking a loss as it is!" (yeah, right)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UofMDriver said:


>


80% yet LOSSES INCREASE !


----------



## stpetej (Jul 3, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Can I help it...?
> 
> Uber brings out the good...
> 
> ...





Rakos said:


> Thanks...PRICELESS...8>)
> 
> liked and faved 10,000 times...8>)
> 
> Rakos


Rakos, you're still out there! Was worried about you. I didn't see you post for a few days and was afraid you were being held captive in a "dark site" in SF.


----------



## SoCalGabbieCash (Jun 27, 2015)

I have mostly given up on Uber. I give Uber another 3 to 5 years before they will go out of business because we won't want to drive anymore. I drive GH and they pay me $9 an hour minimum to deliver. Depending on the city, a driver can make $25 an hour with GH. Uber will never change. Accept it or move on. I feel your pain.


----------



## Joshua J (Aug 1, 2017)

SoCalGabbieCash said:


> I have mostly given up on Uber. I give Uber another 3 to 5 years before they will go out of business because we won't want to drive anymore. I drive GH and they pay me $9 an hour minimum to deliver. Depending on the city, a driver can make $25 an hour with GH. Uber will never change. Accept it or move on. I feel your pain.


That's interesting cause I was wanting to drive for GH but they aren't hiring where I live despite offering services. Guess they aren't intentionally oversaturating their own markets.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> The announcement makes no sense.
> 
> Uber's upfront pricing allows them to raise rates at will, which they already do now.
> 
> ...


This is in response to the law suits Riders were doing when they found out they paid more than Base+Booking+miles+mins which was what uber had on their webpage.
Now, when you do the math, 80%ers are getting 73% of the new fares. And, from what I have seen so far, the prices match the ride quotes.
Always remember we, drivers, never got any % of the booking so you have to subtract that out of the total rider paid before doing the math.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

KenLV said:


> As with pretty much every thread, we're talking about various things... including how the actions Uber takes to screw over drivers, all I'm doing is pointing out that drivers agreed to the regularly changing T&C and that they are pretty much the same actions Lyft takes.
> Anyway, you said you were deactivated by and therefore don't drive for Uber anymore and in other posts you state that you don't/hardly drive for Lyft either.
> I certainly wouldn't want to "presume" anything, and I guess I could be wrong, perhaps you meant something else when you said that?
> Regardless, I just don't see the need to figure it out, so I'll just take you at your word - that you don't drive anymore - and weigh the value your opinions hold for me accordingly.


No, I don't drive Lyft that much and haven't since NYE but I hate to tell you that the game hasn't changed at all.


----------



## ncnealncn (Feb 15, 2018)

Certain Judgment said:


> If the rate increase was anything other than a booking fee increase, they should be sued. You agree to work for 75% of the gross fare, and they have no right to change that 75/25 split without your consent.


You agree to their terms every time they change them or you can't drive. You have no say in there policies. You agree or don't drive. That's it.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Cou-ber said:


> Can they do this? Doesn't the contract say you agree to x % of the fare? It can't say you agree to whatever rate Uber arbitrarily says you will. Or can it? Wtf. This is beyond bullshit.


It changed in May. Rates drivers are paid are based on what the rates were then, but no longer called percentages. Now there are driver rates and passenger rates. Two different animals.


----------



## ncnealncn (Feb 15, 2018)

Wait until this happens in your market. I'm one of the drivers in this market and it is not good for us. Every time I see someone post about a surge ride in there market I remember how it used to be here, and I get jealous of the rest of you.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/new-surge-process-what-do-you-think.217124/


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Nonya busy said:


> You really believe uber cant show a profit? That's the excuse they give drivers and the public for paying drivers low wages.
> 
> Profit = revenue - expenses. Most of their expenses when it comes to rideshare is placed on the driver.
> 
> ...


Just to clarify on the private prisons thing...

The contracts that private prisons make with the states involve being paid for a minimum number of prisoners being housed. They get that money whether the cells are occupied or empty. There is also another level, higher up in numbers, where if there are actual occupants, there is a discount issued to the state. There is more to what gets charged then just the housing of a prisoner. There is a business of the commissary, phone calls, and whatever other business Enterprise the folks running the prison have going that they have the prisoners doing the grunt work for and making less than minimum wage to do, all in the name of Rehabilitation. They get money from Medicaid to pay the doctors and nurses and for caring for the patients, and then give minimal care. If a patient is, for example, diabetic, this results in several visits to the infirmary everyday for testing. It will be billed to Medicaid as a visit to a doctor's office, as well as the necessary testing that gets done. Consider your own copay, assuming you are insured, to go to see your doctor. Imagine if you had to see your doctor 3 to 5 times a day. Starting to see the numbers add up now?

Politicians tend to love prisons being in there area because all of those prisoners, while housed, become their constituents. The more constituents that you speak for, the more crap you have with your peers. The best part is, you don't have to worry about what those constituents think of you because they cannot vote. You gain all of that clout, and really only have to worry about fewer people. There was a bit in Oz in the first season where the guy in the wheelchair explains this in a bit more detail.

I'm almost kind of surprised that Dara doesn't leave Uber to go work for a prison system.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> It changed in May. Rates drivers are paid are based on what the rates were then, but no longer called percentages. Now there are driver rates and passenger rates. Two different animals.


That's some serious bs. Wow. Damn.


----------



## UofMDriver (Dec 29, 2015)

Uber lower rates over the years, now they are raising rates for themselves, when all the vehicle expense is on the driver. That is pathetic. That is why , I drive surge only!!!! Have to get my rate increase some how. Uber just keeps stabing me in the pocket book.



SurgeWarrior said:


> Its the only way to hit uber and benefit ourselves..let it surge then get on it.


I protest by not driving on big days like St Patricks day


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

UofMDriver said:


> I protest by not driving on big days like St Patricks day


So how'd that work out?

What did you say when Uber called to ask why you weren't on the road?

Did they cave?


----------



## UofMDriver (Dec 29, 2015)

KenLV said:


> So how'd that work out?
> 
> What did you say when Uber called to ask why you weren't on the road?
> 
> Did they cave?


No, but it sure felt good


----------



## ncnealncn (Feb 15, 2018)

UofMDriver said:


> Uber lower rates over the years, now they are raising rates for themselves, when all the vehicle expense is on the driver. That is pathetic. That is why , I drive surge only!!!! Have to get my rate increase some how. Uber just keeps stabing me in the pocket book.


Wait until they take your surge away. Look at the Charlotte region.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/new-surge-process-what-do-you-think.217124/


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

ncnealncn said:


> Wait until they take your surge away. Look at the Charlotte region.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/new-surge-process-what-do-you-think.217124/


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO...!!!!


----------



## UofMDriver (Dec 29, 2015)

ncnealncn said:


> Wait until they take your surge away. Look at the Charlotte region.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/new-surge-process-what-do-you-think.217124/


When they take away surge without significantly raising rates, I would be forced to drive UberXL and Select Only for Uber. UberX base rate is not profitable without surge being added.


----------



## Shea47 (Feb 7, 2016)

I just saw where they took 81% from a guy. The fare was approx 120.00 and they gave the rider 20.00 approx. This is f***** bull****!!!  #delelteuber


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Then you would commit suicide if I tell that UberX was $2.25/mile back in early '14.
> 
> Do they still have part of the track on the pier?


The pier is under construction. It was knocked down to be replaced with bigger, badder pier! Wonder how long it will last...


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

“Good news for drivers: The increase in rider rates doesn’t effect driver rates in any negative way.”


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> "Good news for drivers: The increase in rider rates doesn't effect driver rates in any negative way."


It is only when rates go DOWN that we make more money


----------



## ncnealncn (Feb 15, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> "Good news for drivers: The increase in rider rates doesn't effect driver rates in any negative way."


Or any positive way either! We keep all of the increase! Evil laugh emoji here!


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> Long haul them as much as possible. Most tourists will enjoy the scenery and not mind.


I thought, at least with Lyft, it's a flat rate... is that not how it works with Uber?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> I thought, at least with Lyft, it's a flat rate... is that not how it works with Uber?


Uber pax pay a fixed fare unless they change the destination. With long hauling you are taking a larger portion of Uber's fee without impacting pax.


----------



## scarnix (Feb 1, 2017)

I_Like_Spam said:


> I sort of understand where Uber is coming from here. I know that people aren't happy about it, but from the Uber perspective,they really need to increase their revenues. And they decided to go to the passengers.
> 
> But by increasing the fares, it will decrease the number of people that would order an Uber. Its the old Econ 101 supply and demand graph.
> 
> By not increasing their expenses, it becomes a lot easier for Uber to make money on this increase.


This will also decrease the tips we get.


----------

